# Seagull Vintage Diver



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all,

when I was posting the review of the 819.310, I didn't expected that my last 'win' from E-Bay will arrive so soon. Also I didn't expect that it will impress me so much, sorry for the delay of the review :yes: :










The 819.310 was ordered before Chinese New Year, but when I saw this vintage diver, I didn't hesitate to try to buy it. And I did it much cheaper than I expected 

Yes, I realize it's a homage, but again all the details are excellent ant the finish is amazing.










The bezel is one-directional and clicks stable, so can't rotate incidentally, but it's still easy to rotate it manually.

I don't know the ages of that watch, but it looks near perfect, even the convex lume dot on the bezel is still there.










No surprises from the back - solid and hard to open, unfortunately somebody succeed to scratch it. I have no opening tool, so till now I can't show the movement, but it's ST6, everyone have seen such.










This watch is a 'real' diver - with metalic bracelet, lume hands and screwed crown. The crown is marked with the old Seagull's logo (which I like more than the new 'S'). Also the crown is very well designed to be thin, so it suits the silhouette of the watch.










Perfect combination of bi-color case/bracelet and black dial. I think it's not a genuine bracelet, if somebody knows where to find, please let me know. Of course the hands have proper shape and with the markers are well covered with lume. I don't know how to shot a dark picture of the dial, but it looks really nice.

Ahd here's the wrist-shot:










At all, very, very nice watch, I'm so happy, happy with it  I'm sure i'll wear it more than the 819.310 

Best regards, Miro.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Like that Miro, good Sub-a-like Homage. I'd think the bracelet is correct though, just my opinion!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

I like this nice diver!


----------



## stdenev (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Miro,

Let me tell you once again. Very good watch for the money it costs.

ÐŸÐ¾Ð·Ð´Ñ€Ð°Ð²Ð¸


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

it looks good, there is another on fleabay at the moment at Â£30 at the moment but there is two days to run


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

chris.ph said:


> it looks good, there is another on fleabay at the moment at Â£30 at the moment but there is two days to run


Do You mean another bay? Yes, I saw the other one offered by the same seller, but first, it's with a golden crown (in that moment pics are not available to see if it's branded); second - it's with another style bracelet; third - it's lume dot at the bezel is missing; and most important - when the pics were available, it was clearly visible it's not in such excellent condition 

Anyway, if I didn't got mine, I'd try to take this one, because these are the only I've seen for the last six months (I was searching for a diver to fulfill my collection).


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

nice nipples on that one


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

These 1980s sub-style watches aren't common. I'm very fortunate to have two (one missing the lume pip)...you're right; they're quite well made.

#1










#2


----------



## LeeKaye (Jun 3, 2011)

I like it.


----------

